# Wheel Color



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

For this upcoming spring I have been seriously thinking about changing the color of my wheels. 
I have factory 18" Avus's and a silver S6.
I think repainting to the same factory color is boring and would like to hear if anybody might have a cool wheel color suggestion.















http://www.dropfiles.net//files/2758/P1020898.JPG[/IMG]









_Modified by plate58 at 6:51 PM 11/30/2008_


_Modified by plate58 at 6:53 PM 11/30/2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

A nice dark gunmetal would look pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Not sure how crazy you would go with the color, but someone on here did orange that looked pretty good.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

gm burnt orange mist
















they're my winter wheels and yes i get some strange looks. paint is holding very well due to alot of prep work.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_gm burnt orange mist
















they're my winter wheels and yes i get some strange looks. paint is holding very well due to alot of prep work.

I was trying to remember who it was that did that.








I did the steelies for my Civic in a flat army green with the reflective paint over the green. Maybe that would work well in this case too.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Wheel Color (plate58)*

i have s6 in gray. now i'm runing oem rs6 9spoke rims in gunmetal and it dosent look as good as silver. i think silver it the best color for rims. Unless you want something crazy. Dark colors take away the depth and beauty of the rim. I would say away from black, uless you really like it. 
Do photoshop so you have an idea.


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

matte or glossy


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (plate58)*

Also on the lower rocker valance would you paint it to match the new wheel color?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (plate58)*

black is boring- you get tired of it. my old gti pre jti faze








in the spring i will sandblast off the orange and go bright silver. but if you go black i would say paint the door blades black/mirrors too


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (plate58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plate58* »_matte or glossy

My Civic's steelies? The green was pretty glossy, but the reflective paint made it look more flat.


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Color (plate58)*








http://www.dropfiles.net//files/2758/P1020898.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Color (plate58)*

HOLY HUGE PIC! looks nice though- i wish s6 blades didnt cost an arm and a leg


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Color (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_HOLY HUGE PIC! looks nice though- i wish s6 blades didnt cost an arm and a leg

No kidding.








Where's the cheapest you had seen them available from anyways?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Color (EK20)*

iirc new were like $400->$500. i found some used for around $200 but never bought them. 


_Modified by ironmule at 10:16 PM 11-30-2008_


----------

